# 1957 Evans Dealer Christmas Promotional Packet



## GWLW7272 (Jan 15, 2022)

original Evans bicycle dealer packet from Christmas 1957


----------



## Axlerod (Jan 15, 2022)

$20


----------



## GWLW7272 (Jan 15, 2022)

thanks for getting it started - No Deal


----------



## fred h (Jan 26, 2022)

$50.00


----------

